# Modem/Router



## patnor1011 (Mar 13, 2015)

I got offer to purchase thousand of these, with high probability of getting more. However I do not think I will go for this one, it seems as way too much of work to get too little. I do not see high value in them. (Some routers do have BGA IC in them, here I would go for it but these do not have them)
Here is picture of how board look in offered units.
What do you estimate they may be worth.


----------



## yar (Mar 13, 2015)

If you are talking scrap value they would either be graded as colored motherboard, $1.00-$1.50 USD per pound depending on the buyer. Or could go as low grade telecom $2.00-$2.50 USD per pound, again depending on who you sell them to.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 13, 2015)

Pat

Boardsort puts those in there peripheral board category & is currently paying $1.25/pound 

Dynamic puts them in there mid grade & are currently paying $1.96/pound

if you are thinking of buying to process I would pass on the deal - the pins are very low yield & not enough chips to make them worth processing (IMO)

Kurt


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 13, 2015)

Offer light steel price on the lot or take for free.
I destroy allot and have yet to find anything to get excited about.

Light steel here in Pennsylvania, I get $.06/pound. Even that would be tough unless you can depopulate and then get to the good stuff on the cheap.

B.S.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 14, 2015)

Gentleman who offered that to me will be disappointed. I know that as he asked me how much I think for unit when I do have hard time to offer cents for kilogram of them. I will have to pass, they are not just boards he offer, he does have whole units and it would take ages to just dismantle them. 
I was tempted as I know some routers do have BGA in them which unfortunately is not the case in this instance. 
I also thought like most of you that just 20 plated wires and few grams of IC are not really worth to pay for.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 18, 2015)

Patnor, are you sure all the boards have the same design?


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes, 90% are the same type only 10% of the lot would be different.


----------

